# Guess Where I Found Ranger This Morning?



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger had an unexpected sleepover with Blue last night when my brother found out I was planning on taking Ranger to the off leash park this morning. Brother decided to leave Blue here so both dogs could go which meant I was sharing my bed with TWO 70 lbs dogs last night, instead of one. Some nights this works, some night this doesn't. Ranger and I are both bed hogs, but luckily Ranger is content to sleep with an arm thrown over his head or body or whatever. Blue is not, plus he is an extremely light sleeper. 

So last night I woke up when Ranger jumped off the bed around midnight as is his usual routine when he gets too hot. Then he comes back an hour later and asks to jump back up on the bed. When I woke up at 5am, though, there was only one black dog on my bed and in my sleep-haze, I assumed it was Ranger. Nope, it was Blue. Where the heck is Ranger? 

I checked the floor and couldn't see him ANYWHERE!! But my door was closed, he had to still be in the room. I finally turned on the light to look for him...and there he was. In my laundry basket!! Poor guy didn't want to share the bed with Blue and apparently the hardwood floor was too hard (or cold) so he crawled into the basket! It was a pretty tight squeeze - all the sides were bent out and his coat had little weavy patterns on it for awhile. I can't believe I didn't have my camera! The weirdo is now sleeping in his bed, snoring away - I don't think he slept well last night!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

That would have been a great picture.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What a goofy dog.......I often find my cat the in the laundry basket but not my dogs!! I can't imagine Ranger even fitting in a laundry basket!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Poor boy, kicked out of his own bed.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Such a cute story....I can just picture him in the laundry basket.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh my gosh, talk about adorable. You must have just wanted to crawl in there with him! I guess if he couldn't be lying up beside you, he did the next best thing and found some stuff that smelled like you 

What a cutie. And man, do I ever wish you had your camera!

When you got up, to look for Ranger, did Blue think it was his cue to get up for the morning? LOL....I could imagine Blue all ready to play as soon as the light went on!

Kim


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Aw, Ranger sounds like such a goofy boy. 

Flora's favorite place to sleep is wrapped around my toilet. :uhoh:


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Something like this?








Sorry can't get the photo up!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

awww!!! Poor Ranger!! Were there clothes in your laundry basket, or no? I so wish we could have seen pics! hahaha! It must be really cold in your room!! I love a cold room... better to snuggle under the covers!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep, there were clothes in the laundry basket. I usually just drop my day's clothes on the floor and if it gets too hot, ranger jumps off the bed to cool off at night and then he curls up in them. But last night, nothing was on the floor for him! I'm surprised he didn't try to jump back up; I think he was too annoyed with Blue to even want to go back on the bed!

Candace - I try to keep it cold in there at night so Ranger stays in bed - the window is open all the time. It's down to 3 degrees at night and the window is still wide open during the night!

Kim - Blue thinks ANY time I move is time to wake up. That dog hardly sleeps at all, it seems! I reach for my water glass and Blue's tail starts to wag. I roll over, Blue's tail starts to wag. Yeesh! 

I'll admit it was a relief when Ranger jumped off the bed. I had planned the logistics of sleeping in the bed poorly. I was in the middle, Blue on my left, and Ranger on the right. Both dogs were on the covers and the covers were SO tight around me, I felt like I was in a strait-jacket! Trying to pull out the covers from underneath 70 lb dogs is nigh impossible. 

Poor Ranger. He slept almost day. I bet he can't wait to go to sleep tonight and snuggle in the bed. He's already asleep on the couch snoring!


----------

